# norich and peterbourgh bank



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,


anybody got a good idea which bank to use for europe, we used nationwide until they stopped free banking in europe, and changed to norich and peterbourgh, who have been fantastic, but now they are only doing mortgages and not banking, so we have 6 months to change banks, 6 months of the year we are out of this country so need one with free european banking.


thanks mags


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nationwide do an account that costs £10 a month I think that has free foreign cash withdrawals + other benefits, Halifax Clarity credit card, Revolut also good with best instantaneous exchange, cash withdrawals limited though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do you need a bank, or just access to cash, by way of say the Caxton fx card.a prepaid Debit card that can be topped up on line.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Al42 said:


> Nationwide do an account that costs £10 a month I think that has free foreign cash withdrawals + other benefits, Halifax Clarity credit card, Revolut also good with best instantaneous exchange, cash withdrawals limited though.


I've had a flexi plus account for about 3 years, it includes lots of extras built in.

Google it and check it out


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

i use it as my personal bank account, pay my[ wages ] in, and use it for all my cash withdrawerals and private purchases here and abroad, it,s worked great for 8 years, and now they are changing .

mags


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nationwide Flexaccount may not be free but they are considered one of the cheaper ones I think.. They are still a building society and so are run by their members rather than Shareholders


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look at Halifax. Their Clarity credit card gives you free cash withdrawals anywhere in the world. They do though charge interest on cash withdrawals from when the cash is withdrawn until you pay your bill but if you use internet banking you simply transfer money to the card when you've made the withdrawal and no interest is charged.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> I've had a flexi plus account for about 3 years, it includes lots of extras built in.
> 
> Google it and check it out


I have a Nationwide Flexaccount as my main account and a Nationwide CC that is fee free abroad, I had the N&P account for cash withdrawals, the Flexplus account is of no use to me because of time limits for the extras in Europe.

When N&P closed their current account I started using Revolut for currency exchanges, the actual interbank rate instantaneously. The drawback for most is the cash withdrawal limit of €200/month, not a problem for me as I have a Portuguese Santander Totta bank account and 123 credit card so I convert via Revolut and transfer to Totta, really convenient and the best rates anywhere.


----------

